# Tower works Leeds-A little taste of Italy!



## phill.d (Sep 3, 2008)

I visited Tower works for a day and nocturnal visit. Awwrisp and Ultrix A.K.A Spiderman joined me for the nocturnal trip. The heavens opened scuppering plans for the 'up chimney' shots!

Here's some history of the place.

Tower Works factory at Globe Road opened in 1864. The design of the new factory was heavily influenced by Colonel Thomas Harding's love for Italian architecture. The most notable features of Tower Works are the three towers that served as chimneys for the gill-pin factory. The largest and most ornate tower is based on the iconic Giotto campanile in Florence. The smaller ornate tower is based on the Lamberti Tower in Verona. A third plain tower was built in 1919 and represents a Tuscan tower house. All three are listed structures, the two ornate towers being Grade II * and the plain tower Grade II.
















The design for the Giotto Tower included ventilation systems that were way ahead of their time in terms of minimising pollution from the steel works. The chimney incorporated a filter to retrieve the excess steel dust from the production process.





























A real piece of Leeds Industrial revolution to be found in this magnificent tiled engine room.




Colonel Thomas Harding founder of Tower works.




Sir Richard Arkwright is considered the father of the modern industrial factory system; his inventions were a catalyst for the Industrial Revolution.












































If the Italian influenced chimneys of Tower works aren't good enough for you, there is the Egyptian influenced Temple mills a 100yds away for added bonus.




Temple Works in Holbeck, Leeds is based on the Temple of Horus at Edfu, with a chimney designed in the style of an obelisk and its facade reflecting John Marshall's ardent interest in Egyptology. 
When the building was first created it was said to be the largest single room in the world. The roof was covered in grass to to retain humidity and prevent the linen thread from drying out and becoming unmanageable. Sheep really did graze on the roof to keep the grass short. Temple works is a grade one listed structure.

The rest of the Tower works set is here
http://www.flickr.com/photos/phill_dvsn/sets/72157606796441709/detail/


----------



## freebird (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice report Phill! I love to see good info in reports! Those night shots are great and I love pic 15 too!


----------



## KingElvis (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice mate, some parts there I have never seen before and I've been here three times LOL


----------



## tarboat (Sep 3, 2008)

Good set of images.

Those towers are rather fine. I hope that their listed status protects them.


----------



## phill.d (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah thanks guys!
The towers are listed yes Tarboat. The gen were they were infuenced from, and listed status is at the top of the post


----------



## sqwasher (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice Mr D! Excellent pics as always.  The pic sat on the stairs is mega! Good to see the comparison shot of Temple Works too!


----------



## phill.d (Sep 3, 2008)

Many thanks to you Mr Sqwasher kind sir.
Cheers


----------



## King Al (Sep 3, 2008)

Great pics Phil, I never heared of this place before, it looks really intresting. like the tiles in the factory


----------



## the_grid (Sep 3, 2008)

Sweet set of shots and a good little bio too, nice work.


----------



## meanwood_monks (Sep 3, 2008)

yet again phil top class report, and those night shots are awesome.

Good to see your still getting out and about


----------



## phill.d (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks guys!!

Cheers Meanwood monks. Yes i'm still busy. I''ve 3 biggies planned before Sunday yet 
I'll pay a visit to your forum now you've posted the link again. My hard drive died along with all my bookmarks e.t.c a while ago!


----------



## meanwood_monks (Sep 3, 2008)

Cool, sounds like you have been busy 
Would be good to see you back at the new UL missed your expert insight.


----------



## phill.d (Sep 3, 2008)

meanwood_monks said:


> Cool, sounds like you have been busy
> Would be good to see you back at the new UL missed your expert insight.



Yeah I had a look the other night when you posted the link. It's looking good. I lost all my bookmarks and stuff. A real pain in the arse lol. I'll post some stuff shortly.
cheers!!


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Sep 4, 2008)

Awesome pictures Phil! 
really like the one on the stairs and the one with the ladder very nicely shot 

we'll need to check this place out sometime.
we'd like to come for an explore with you guys sometime soon..

Ben & Em.


----------



## celestialjen (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice work. I especially love those towers!


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 8, 2008)

phill.d said:


> ...The roof was covered in grass to to retain humidity and prevent the linen thread from drying out and becoming unmanageable. Sheep really did graze on the roof to keep the grass short...



What amazing insight and use of what's naturally available. The Temple works is a superb building. Love the towers too. Cheers for that.


----------



## MD (Sep 8, 2008)

great shots there mate 

i also like the towers


----------

